

A Case for a OneToMany Relationship in Django - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/53019452363/a-case-for-a-onetomany-relationship-in-django

======
wrsmith
"Musicians" and "Bands" are a bad example for this. A band obviously has more
than one musician. But a musician may belong to more than one band. And also a
musician may be a different kind of musician in each of his or her band...lead
singer in one band, guitarist in the other, etc.

Also if this is a many-to-many relationship, it gives you the flexibility (in
the joining table) to define when a musician was part of the band and when
he/she left and other such metadata that might be useful in a band app

~~~
azth
> A band obviously has more than one musician.

There are single-musician bands though :)

